# This BOMB took out the entire building!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Honestly I don't even know what to say but #@$$(^#&$%!!!

So I am sitting at WORK today, enjoying a nice slow day since it's a Banking holiday and my phone rings, Front Desk...WTF!?

Uhhh Mr. Peterson you have a delivery...no idea what it could be or who even knows the address of where I work, the whole way I am trying to think WTF could this be, as I turn the corner I see Duct Tape on a package! This is NOT GOOD!

Turns out Mr Fuentista aka Batista30 aka Veeral aka King of Fuente decided he was going to shut me and my cigar obsessions up and it was HAND DELIVERED by him....what a SICK individual!

I will let the pictures do the talking!

The Package:









Veeral being Funny:









This sick bastard starts off with his Autobiography! Should be a great read:









to be continued.......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

To the cigars we go:

VSG Eclipse Tubo
God of Fire Robusto Tubo
RyJ Havana Reserve Tubo
Oliva Serie V Figurado









That would be a nice hit, but NOPE the psycho continues!

Davidoff Culebra Coffin









Then I dig through some peanuts and find ANOTHER BAG!

Camacho Liberty 2010 Coffin
My Father LE 2010 Coffin









Is that it? NOPE!

to be continued.......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now we have a theme here, Tubos, Culebras, Coffins....I have a slight obsession with Tubos and Coffins and Veeral gives me sh*t everytime I say I want one...

Opus X A Coffin 
Opus X Forbidden X Lancero Coffin 2009
Opus X LFMF Coffin 2009









BUT Wait, THERE'S MORE!

A F&*%#$IN 2009 Toast Across America 2 Pack Coffin!









I honestly have no idea what to say, what was just sent to me is beyond anything I could have ever asked for in terms of a gift and cigars!

Veeral my brother you are one class act and a great friend!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy samoly macaroni!!!

What an awsome hit!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow that is AWESOME! Congrats Ray and way to go Veeral.

Enjoy the My Father LE 2010 Coffin. I've been trying to get my hands on a couple.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

SWEET! Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

HOly Cow!!! 

JH


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, I knew this one would be dangerous. Fuente band on the shipping label is a great touch. Great job Veeral, you are the man indeed...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet Ray and WTG Veeral


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez, Veeral you weren't kidding!!! This blew me away and I'm not even in the same state!

You deserve it Ray! Congrats bud.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I couldnt think of a nicer guy to receive this NUKE!!!!!!! Ray you enjoy that brother!!!! Veeral your a class act my friend and nice duct tape rub!!! LOL That I Love Duct Tape sticker was GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome. Way to go Veeral. I knew you were one sick amazing BOTL after this past weekend, but this is still like, WOW!!!!

And remember Ray, on the culebra, ALL 3 AT ONCE!!!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

damn!!! Now that looks nice!!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a thing of beauty. Way to bring the hammer down Veeral...:mrgreen:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a killer bomb, even hand delivered. Way to go Veeral!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Thats a killer bomb, even hand delivered. Way to go Veeral!!!


Even more so hand delivered it must have been golden to see him in person open it up


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Even more so hand delivered it must have been golden to see him in person open it up


Oh no, I left it with the receptionist and took off.....:car:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He left, I went back after I got the package and was like "uhhh how did this get here, there is no mail today" receptionist said some guy left it and said once I see it I'll know what it is lmao!

I'm still in shock!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

That is insane!!
Nice one Veeral!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is definately classic..... and classy!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Veeral you 've totally lost it!!!!! That is a freakin' awesome bomb on a great BOTL!

Enjoy Ray as I know you will!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

fantastic hit veeral!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I knew it was coming!!!! hahaha!! well deserved Ray!!!! Veeral, as for you my friend ,i'm speechless!!! I'm blessed to have met you and Ray and a trio that will enjoy many more smokes together!!!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

You guys are getting crazy with these bombs!!:dizzy::dizzy: 

It would be a good time for all puffers to lay low!:behindsofa:

WTG Fuente King...love the return addy band!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn thats one big bomb from one person...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Damn thats one big bomb from one person...


It's an insane bomb which will be enjoyed this spring/summer, he already told me anything I don't smoke he's taking back lol!
:behindsofa:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW! That is one very nice bomb indeed! Ray you are definitely deserving of those fine smokes, I'm glad someone paid you back good for all the good work you do around here at puff!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, what an incredible bomb. Way to go. Enjoy those smokes.....Amazing


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

The was just plain CLASSY!!! I bow to you Veral!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW! What a great collection of cigars!! Awesome hit Veeral. Like the "duct tape inc" hahahha, nice touch!

Just awesome man!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap that is an amazing bomb! Although, I kind of have to say the package is pretty near just as amazing! Hahahaha, well done!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy Mother of God Veeral! You weren't joking when you said you had something big under your sleeve!! Nice one brother!! Congrats Ray on a great bomb!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

one hell of a bomb right here, that is just insane, you guys really have heart.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, well done, Veeral! Very nice hit indeed. Enjoy those, Ray! Llike we need to tell you that...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Once the warmer weather gets here, those coffins are DONE!

I am still amazed at this bomb! Today I get to work from home so I am safe from Veeral!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, that is an impressive box. Mr. Fuente is on a rampage. Save those coffins for kitty litter :nod:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha, Mr. Fuente just smoked your pantyhose-wearing *ss, Ray!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Once the warmer weather gets here, those coffins are DONE!
> 
> I am still amazed at this bomb! Today I get to work from home so I am safe from Veeral!


I couldn't do it. Work @ home today after just getting blasted by the likes of that bomb. I mean you're lucky to be alive after that one hit. Personally I'd have to savor the flavor, enjoy the day, thank God I'm alive then begin sampling one of those tasty treats. :tu

in other news I think I can probably pick my jaw back up. I'm not a snake. My jaw isn't suppose to release and drop that far. Might be broke, might need to seek medical attention. Please, next time warn us there's such a picture & immaculate bomb. These medical bills I'm going to have now will prevent me from being able to make the awesome purchases I intended to when I can. Lol joking aside... awesome bomb, Grats! :tu


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Damn, that is an impressive box. Mr. Fuente is on a rampage. Save those coffins for kitty litter :nod:


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I definitely will be, that is a great idea! See all the nice things you learn at a herf!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

What an amazing bomb!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

They are all so nice I would almost hate to smoke them....almost!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The only one I don't want to smoke is the 09 Toast Across American but I was already threatened by the bomber if I don't torch them!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Very classy move.


----------



## Sprintcars11 (Jan 15, 2011)

Where do you buy cigars in those "coffin boxes" I'd like to get a couple of them (full)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit your a class act Veeral enjoy Ray!:dude:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Haha, Mr. Fuente just smoked your pantyhose-wearing *ss, Ray!


ound: Now the whole world will know....


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

wow. thats a great bombing. im sure the destruction can be seen for miles


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Still recovering from the blast! Needed to start a new tupperdor just to house this sucker.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Get a cooler!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

When I can find one like yours for $65 I will, until then I'm going the cheapskates route


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I might be able to get it in a large flat rate...


----------

